# Glycolic acid question and receipe



## donna75126 (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried this?
I was given this receipe to make and was told it is really good.  They said it was a herbal glycolic acid facial peel or mask

Blend 1/4 c.white cane sugar with enough avocado oil and aloe gel to make a light paste. Squeeze a few drops of fresh lemon juice and 2 drops each of lavender and orange E.Oils.

Apply the glycolic acid to face only immediately after blending it.  Do not apply to any other area of your body, including the neck.

Leave on the face for 3 to 4 minutes and rinse with warm water. It can be used as a daily softening scrub. 

Donna


----------



## judymoody (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a little confused about the glycolic acid part.  Seems like this is a basic sugar scrub with some aloe added.  It will be nice for your face, however.  I make basic sugar scrubs for my teenage daughter that look very much like this.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2012)

Glycolic acid is found in sugar. The theory is as the sugar dissolves, it releases glycolic acid onto the skin which penetrates and gently removes dead skin cells. (There's more to this but I forgotten most of what I learned about it. (It's true! If you don't use it, you lose it   ). Glycolic acid is used in a lot of professional chemical peels but at higher concentrations. 

Lactic acid will also do the same and buttermilk has a high percentage in it.  :wink:


----------



## donna75126 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking it was just a sugar scrub but the way it was told to me sounded like it was much more than that. 

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2012)

It is a sugar scrub. But glycolic acid is what makes them especially nice since you're getting a little chemical exfoliation besides manual exfoliation. You can also buy glycolic acid but I'd be really careful with the ones you can buy. It's called a "peel" for a reason.  :wink: 

I forgot to mention to be cautious with the lemon juice (it also has alpha hydroxy acids in it so it's going to add to the chemical exfoliation) and orange EO. It can make you slightly more sensitive to the sun so you might want to stay out of direct sunlight.

Also, I'm wondering why it says not to apply to any other part of the body including the neck. I wouldn't do it daily but the neck and body can benefit from a sugar scrub, too.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Hazel, I learned something new!  I was thinking of glycolic acid peels which are, as you say, much stronger.  I didn't realize that it was derived from sugar.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep! Sugar cane and some fruits produce it, too. I've seen fruit masks in stores but I've never tried them. You can buy powdered fruit to make your own. I'm sure there are more than these powders on the market but this is where I saw some powders. http://www.thesoapdish.com/botanicals.htm


----------

